# water pump filler thingy ??



## olpoll (Feb 4, 2010)

hello there, 
next to the water filler cap on the outside of my compass avantgarde 100 theirs some kind of 12 volt water filler thingy??
i was told you plug a pump into it so you can pump water into the tank from a bucket
ive no idea what it is, what i need, or how it works 

can any one help me out, thanks Andrew


----------



## runnach (Feb 4, 2010)

It sounds like you have the option of 'feeding' the van a watersupply in the same way as caravans work.

If this is the case, an aquaroll container and whalepump is what you need.

In reality, i could only see anyone using this set up if they are camped up for a long period eg on a campsite for a week, and the onboard tank is empty.

If you had awnings up etc etc....it saves having to pack up and take on water then rebuils everything.

I am not familiar with your van so I might be wrong, but from your description it sounds like a caravan set up

Channa


----------



## Kontiki (Feb 4, 2010)

You can buy a cheap submersible pump (I think I got one for around a fiver last time) get a plug to match your socket then you can pump water into your tank from a container rather than pouring it.


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 4, 2010)

The type of pump you require will depend on the 12v socket, this can be a 2 pin round socket or a more modern Truma, that is recessed for a Gun type (more expensive) or a pump with a square plug on the end, but yes this socket you have will be for a pump. 
Some pumps are available on fleabay, if it's a straight 2 pin I may have one going spare, I think, if I can find it. (Packing ready to move). Photo of 12v socket on the van would be good.

Happy Camping
Bill.


----------



## Deleted member 5759 (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi,

It possibly could be this but there are several different types available.

Whale Ep8812 Watermaster Plug and Pump - Johns Cross Motorhome and Camping Equipment

Peter


----------



## maingate (Feb 4, 2010)

Hi olpoll,

It is a different type to the one shown by Peter. You should have had one supplied with the van. Elddis and Compass normally include them.

From memory, its a round plug. I used to carry a 10 litre container and use the pump to fill the fresh water tank and the Thetford flush tank.

If you take the van into any dealers, they will have something suitable. It is no great hardship to put the water in by hand. The hardest part is carrying the water to the van.

I also carried a 10 metre length of hose for filling from a tap. It coils up and fits nicely under one of the cab seats.


----------



## Polly (Feb 4, 2010)

Hia
I am going to be really helpful here 
I have a Compas advantgard 200 and one of these connections and the bit that goes with it BUT I have not used it 
SORRY

Look in your handbook see what it says may help you more than I have


----------



## olpoll (Feb 4, 2010)

thanks every one for the help,
here's a photo of the socket it might help anyone identify the pump i need to connect to it 






Andrew


----------



## Pioneer (Feb 4, 2010)

Sorry Andrew, never seen a socket like that on a pump, but it does look like one of the 12v internal sockets that are in a lot of new vans for accessories
Did the previous owner fit it?
If he did, maybe you could replace it with a 2 pin socket, and purchase the respective pump, the 2 core cable will already be available for you.
Easy to do providing the exsisting hole is not to big. Seal the new socket with silicone sealer.

regards,
Bill.


----------



## maingate (Feb 4, 2010)

The external 12 volt power point comes as standard on the Elddis and Compass models.

Mine also had an external co-ax socket for an external aerial. It was useless. The cable they use is cheap and nasty. The central copper core is the thinnest I have ever seen.


----------



## lynnian (Feb 4, 2010)

The socket looks like a cigerette lighter socket as installed on dash, if you have a 12v phone charger adaptor or similar try that in it to check if their is power to it. I use a cheap caravan barrel pump and a suitable length of cable with a plug to fit dash socket. You may get away with the flex that comes with pump.


----------



## olpoll (Feb 4, 2010)

maingate said:


> The external 12 volt power point comes as standard on the Elddis and Compass models.
> 
> Mine also had an external co-ax socket for an external aerial. It was useless. The cable they use is cheap and nasty. The central copper core is the thinnest I have ever seen.



thanks but ive trawled the Internet to find some one that sells them with no luck.......
ill stick with the hose pipe for the tap or bucket and funnel if i want water from a river or lake


----------



## dorset boy (Feb 5, 2010)

*Power water filler*

Hi,

I have a 2009 Compass Av'100. 

The external socket is for a portable 12v water pump.
Your van when new would have had one.
The objective is to pump water from a portable container into the main tank - as in a situation where a filling hose is not available for use.
Its quite a good idea.

Actually if you have a look at the Compass webb site you should find information on the pump.

Give the power socket a jolly good squirt of wd40.

Hope I helped and if any further info required...please ask.

 Rgds Mike


----------



## SpikeHammer (Apr 20, 2010)

That's a Hella socket.  

Have a look for a matching plug here:

12v hella plug, Vehicle Parts Accessories, Home Garden items at low prices on eBay.co.uk


----------

